# Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen



## marja (21. Apr. 2013)

Hallo, 

da ich nun langsam alle Goldfische, die mein Vorbesitzer zusammen mit dem Kois herausnehmen möchte, meine Frage an Euch.

Wie hole ich die Kois am sichersten aus dem Teich um das Wasser mehr abzulassen und die Goldis ALLE herauszubekommen. Diese würde ich dann übergangsweise in einem Auffangbehälter (Regentonne?) setzen und dann verschenken. 

Daher meine Fragen:

Welche Hilfsmittel benötige ich um die Kois herauszuholen?
Kann ich die Kois kurz in einer Regentonne mit Teichwasser halten (<24h mit Sauerstoff)?
Wie lang kann ich die Goldfische in der Regentonne mit Belüftung lassen?
Teich wird dann mit Wasser aufgefüllt, was muß ich beachten bevor ich die Kois wieder reinsetze?

Hoffe auf Eure Hilfe und Vielen Dank

Marja


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Hallo Marja,
normalerweise holt man größere Koi mit einem Kescher und einem Umsetzschlauch raus.

Wie groß und wie viele Koi sind es?

Hängt von Anzahl und Größe ab. AM besten 2 Tage vorher nicht füttern.
WW so oft wie möglich, dann schaffen Sie ein paar schon mehrere Tage.


----------



## marja (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Danke Dir, oh im schätzen bin ich immer schlecht ;-)

Ich werde jetzt erst mal den Teich starten, dann sehe ich auch was ;-)

Ich fragte nur, weil ich mal gehört habe, mal soll aufpassen bei Kois aus dem Teich wegen der Flosse?

Gruß Marja

PS: Größe würde ich schätzen auf (Länge) 60cm (ohjeh hoffentlich habe ich mich nicht verschätzt)


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Hallo Marja,
Regentonne ist, meiner Meinung nach, für die Goldis und die Koi dann doch etwas ungeeignet, wenn es sich über als über einen Tag hinaus geht.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir ein Hälterungsbecken ausleihen oder einen größeren Planschpool.
Das dürfte für alle Fische wesentlich angenehmer zum schwimmen sein und Du kanns sie trotzdem wieder gut entnehmen, um sie dann an die Abholer abzugeben.


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Hallo Marja,
für die großen Koi ist eine Regentonne zu klein, da können die sich ja kaum bewegen.
Ich habe dafür ein Hälterungsbecken, das etwas mehr Platz hat.

Damit die Flossen nicht beschädigt werden ist ein Umsetzschlauch wichtig. Der kostet 10-20€

Die Goldies verbringen schon mal mehr Zeit im Becken. Du solltest deinen Filter in dieser Zeit daran betreiben.
Dann sterben die Bakterien darin auch nicht ab.
Ansonsten gut belüften und täglich WW.


----------



## bowo (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Hi,

ich weiß ja nicht, womit sonst Kois gefangen werden, aber ich bin nebenbei Karpfenangler.
Ohne in ewige Diskusionen auszuarten geht es bei mir um möglichst fischschonendes Catch-and-release. Also super fischschonend sind Karpfenkescher (im günstigen Bereich z.B. Anaconda Input I) außerhalb vom Wasser sind Abhakmatten für die Fischis echt super!

Da mein Teich noch in Planung ist kann ich aus Erfahrung wenig berichten, aber ein Karpfenkescher sollte auch efektiv für Goldfische sein, fals die nicht sehr klein sind...

Viele Grüße,

Bowo


----------



## LotP (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

hab letztens auch meinen kompletten teich geleert, damit ich die goldis raustun kann.
vllt kannst du bei deinem volumen drauf verzichten, sicherer ist es natürlich schon alles abzulassen um auch wirklich alle zu erwischen.

zum zwischenlagern hab ich mir einen gartenpool angeschafft, was sich als recht easy und billig erwiesen hat.
kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. habe meinen mit 3m durchmesser, 90cm höhe und 3,5k liter für gerade mal 20€ auf ebay erstanden,  - als b-ware weil verpackung beschäigt, der händler hatte davon noch mehr.. bei interesse schick ich dir den link per pm.


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*



marja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Teich wird dann mit Wasser aufgefüllt, was muß ich beachten bevor ich die Kois wieder reinsetze?
> 
> Marja



Hallo

Wolltest Du Deinen Teich vergrößern  ??   Oder tiefer machen ??

6000 L und 95 cm Tiefe sind ja nun nicht grade ideal für die Koi-Haltung


----------



## marja (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Nein, größer machen kann ich ihn leider nicht in unserem Kleingarten. Ich habe den Teich so vom Vorbesitzer übernommen.

Ich danke Euch für die vielen tollen Ideen und Hilfen!

Einen kleinen Kinderpool, aufblasbar habe ich.
Ich hoffe, das die Goldis schnell abgeholt werden!

Die Kois (2 Stk.) würde ich dann wieder in den Teich setzen, nachdem das Wasser wieder drin ist, diese möchte ich so ungern wie möglich dem Stress aussetzen.

Lieben Dank und Gruß

Marja


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Marja,
die Kois halte dann eher in einer großen Regentonne.

Die Kinderpool enthalten viele Weichmacher und andere giftige Stoffe, die ungesund sind.


----------



## marja (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Marja,
> die Kois halte dann eher in einer großen Regentonne.
> 
> Die Kinderpool enthalten viele Weichmacher und andere giftige Stoffe, die ungesund sind.



Danke Dir, auch wenn ich die Goldis verschenken möchte, sind das genauso lebenwesen wie die Kois und ich werde aufpassen und schauen, das ich mir für eine kurze Dauer ein "nicht giftiges" Becken hinstelle ;-)

Gruß Marja


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Marja,
du könntest es mit einer dünnen Folie auskleiden. 
Die Menge der aufgenommenen Giftstoffe hängt natürlich auch von der Verweildauer ab.
WW können die effektiv verdünnen. Die sind in jedem Fall sinnvoll.


----------



## bowo (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Hey Joerg,

du weißt aber schon, dass selbst die teuerste Teichfolie Weichmacher enthält?!
Das ist nä(h)mlich genau der Grund, warum man Folie vor Sonnenlicht schützen muss, damit sie nicht spröde wird, weil durch UV-Strahlung die Freisetzung der Weichmacher beschleunigt wird.
Um mit allen Voruteilen aufzuräumen: ALLE Kunststoffe, selbst Lebensmittel geeignete (die entsprechenden Leute haben da sicher gute DIN-Normen parat) entahlten Weichmacher und somit Giftstoffe!

Gruß Bowo


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

Hey Bowo,
es gibt da schon einen Unterschied zwischen Teichfolie, für Lebensmittel geeignete und welche die nur zum schwimmen gedacht ist. 

Für Pools hat der BUND die Giftkeit bei Verschlucken von 0,33 L Badewasser ermittelt. Das sollte mehr sein, wenn Fische langfristig darin gehalten werden.
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/gesundheitliche_bewertung_von_pvc_planschbecken.pdf

Bei den günstigen Pools aus Fernost wäre ich mit Fischen etwas vorsichtig, da diese neben Weichmachern auch eine Imprägnierung für Schimmel und Algen erhalten.
http://www.rtl.de/cms/ratgeber/familie/kinder/planschbecken-schadstoffe.html


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*



marja schrieb:


> Die Kois (2 Stk.) würde ich dann...



...am besten auch verschenken, weil weder Dein Teich für die Koihaltung geeignet ist noch die Gruppengröße von 2 Stück. Behalte lieber ein paar Goldis, das passt besser. Zumal eine Teicherweiterung nicht möglich ist.

Und vergiß nicht, das Planschbecken mit einem Netz zu sichern, damit die Fische nicht rausspringen (oder gesprungen werden).


----------



## marja (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi aus dem Teich richtig entnehmen*

oh ja, das mit dem herausspringen hatte ich letztes Jahr während einer Autofahrt. Ich hatte zu viel Wasser im Eimer, der zu schwappen beging. Gott seidank hatte ich an der nächsten Kreuzung den Goldi wieder zurück gesetzt, er hat bis heute überlebt ;-)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps bzgl. der richtigen Entnahme der Fische!

Damit denke ich könnte man den Thread als erledigt mit super Hilfe schließen ;-)

Gruß Marja


----------

